# Dot's dotty ear defenders



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So, she does look a little like a fish wife, or perhaps a slightly hairy HRH - but her snood does the trick, ears tucked inside and it stays in place. She doesn't appear to mind wearing it, and it does not stop her doing all the things she normally does - so wear it she will - until the end of the grass seed season.

Sadly it is too big for Kiki. she will need a custom made one.

Link for Troods Snoods below, seriously peeps one of these is a sensible addition to your dog's wardrobe I wouldn't wish any other dog to go through what Dot has been through thanks to that wretched grass seed.

http://www.shansartcockerspaniels.com/


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless little dotty dot dot with her dotty snood! Does she not mind it?
I must say R&R were very good when I dressed them up.
I've been picking sticky buds out of R&R Grrrr x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Dotty Dot! It suits you! What a good girl wearing it. 

Marzi, I have to say, her coat is impressive!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Her coat is a bit ridiculous really, partly because they hardly cut her coat at all last time and then I had to wait until the vet gave her ear the all clear, I'll be booking her in this week for sure. I have to comb her through every day otherwise her coat starts to felt up along her flanks and in her leg pits and around her mouth


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Her coat is a bit ridiculous really, partly because they hardly cut her coat at all last time and then I had to wait until the vet gave her ear the all clear, I'll be booking her in this week for sure. I have to comb her through every day otherwise her coat starts to felt up along her flanks and in her leg pits and around her mouth


It suits her. Hard work though. She sounds like such a pet


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Genius! good idea!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, ha ha! Isn't that great that she doesn't mind! My Mum used to wear headscarves like that in the '70's  Can she still hear you 100% do you think?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, ha ha! Isn't that great that she doesn't mind! My Mum used to wear headscarves like that in the '70's  Can she still hear you 100% do you think?


LOL is this your mum?

Yes, she can hear me (whether she chooses to depends slightly on why I want her )

I've added a link to the first post on this thread for Troods Snoods at shansartcockerspaniels in case any one else wants to treat their poo to a fancy practical piece of headgear


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes that's my Mum  I might get a bit more respect on here now 
I pulled a horrible long spikey seed from really deep in between Poppy's toes over the weekend, it's left a little hole in her foot  so I put some coconut oil on but then afterwards thought of salt water, seems ok though. So I need a foot snood ideally


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi gets seeds between her toes regularly and is resigned to me manhandling her feet after every walk, but those seeds are sneaky things and I had to take a deep one out from between two of her toes on a back paw. There was a bit of a hole, so I'm dunking her paw in salty water 3 x a day til it heals up. Coconut oil would just encourage her to keep licking it!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is fab - well done Dot for wearing it so nicely 

I reckon she could do a side line now in telling fortunes if you get her a crystal ball.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dot looks adorable with her ear gear on Reminds me of Jackie O


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yes that's my Mum  I might get a bit more respect on here now :


Ahhhh. HRH mazzapoo, a post I read on another thread makes so much more sense now I've read this. (Courtesy)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The head gear crew


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh yes Renee, Dot is most _definitely_ a Jackie O tribute! Could it be treason to compare the Queen to a dog?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Really! how cute is she! she looks very sweet in her snood!!! awe. darn grass seeds


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Marzi, is Dot still using her Snood?

Does it stay in place? Does it work?

Thanks a lot

Nut


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely Dot does use her snood - It does stay in place and honestly does not seem to bother her. 
I notice that you can also get them made in a waterproof or fleece material and I am so impressed with it that I'm thinking in the winter on wet or snowy days a fleece one might be a good idea to keep her long ears dry and clean...


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Many thanks Marzi. Yes I have seen the fleece and the waterproof ones. 

Off to buy one right now after drama with Peanut's ear.

Nut


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks great HRH Marzi. Those grass seeds and the sticky ball things are an absolute pain in the a**! Will miss Natalie, she spent hours picking the ball seeds out of Max and Phoebes fur.....now it's all down to me!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Many thanks Marzi. Yes I have seen the fleece and the waterproof ones.
> 
> Off to buy one right now after drama with Peanut's ear.
> 
> Nut


Poor Peanut - has she had grass seed in ear problems? 
I did exchange emails with Trudi before I ordered and she downsized a bit from her standard size for Dot and then a bit more for one for Kiki. Kiki will wear her's - although Dot loves to pull it off 

The photos are from this evening's walk - have to say that since they have been clipped the snoods are a bit looser - but they still stay on


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

4th picture....GOSH DO THEY LOOK BiG!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi - they are definitely like two old ladies  I'm sure those who do not understand the grass seed problem, think you're mad


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> 4th picture....GOSH DO THEY LOOK BiG!


They certainly look longer in the leg since they were clipped  I think they are on the smaller side of average, both under 14 inches and Dot weights 8.4 kilos, Kiki 9.2.



RuthMill said:


> Marzi - they are defiantly like two old ladies  I'm sure those who do not understand the grass seed problem, think you're mad


Two very badly behaved old ladies 
Sad how now I look at a meadow and worry about grass seeds, rather than just enjoy the beautiful countryside


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Poor Peanut - has she had grass seed in ear problems?
> I did exchange emails with Trudi before I ordered and she downsized a bit from her standard size for Dot and then a bit more for one for Kiki. Kiki will wear her's - although Dot loves to pull it off
> 
> The photos are from this evening's walk - have to say that since they have been clipped the snoods are a bit looser - but they still stay on


OMG I love the one of her running with her polk a dot ear snuggy....too cute!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Marzi, 

Thanks a lot for the advice and the photos.... who cares how they look, I feel the same about looking at the meadow and thinking about grass seeds

Yes, Peanut had a grass seed, her ear became very very swollen and we took her to the vet last week. They gave her a strong antibiotic by injection and pain killers and they asked us to go back on Monday if she was still not well. 

Of course, she wasn't... she had the seed inside her ear! They asked us to go back on Tuesday (yesterday) after having her fasting for 12 hours. Nobody could touch her ear without her screaming in pain. So, she went under general anaesthetic and they remove the seed and they also cleaned both ears, cut the hair inside... etc. 

She is still in pain, we are having problems putting the drops inside as her right ear is terribly red and painful to the touch. Hopefully it will get better. 

The vet told us that we managed to sort it out before it penetrated into the ear canal... and that this is potentially very dangerous. 

So, I am now definitely buying the snood. I don't care if people laugh, I will make sure that she is not in the same pain if I can avoid it. 

Thanks a lot for the advice, I will sort it out tomorrow morning and I will post pictures


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Peanut won't look silly, she will just look like a cute old lady like Kiki and Dotti. If it keeps pesky seeds out then so be it!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

If I can manage to keep the snood in place for more than one day it will be an achievement. She will probably remove it and eat it. :argh::argh:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Peanut - that sounds really horrible. Persist with the ear drops - as her ear becomes less sore it will be easier. If you are struggling talk to your vet they may be happy for you to bring Peanut into the surgery and let one of the vet nurses put the drops in for you. Dot needed the topical antibiotic drops to clear the infection - she had already had a jab and oral anitbiotics - it took the best part of 4 weeks from start to finish and she still has a bit of an issue with having her poorly ear handled - the groomer commented that she was not remotely happy having the hair clipped from under her ear - but I think it is just learnt response - it was so sore...
When you put the snood on Peanut to begin with distract her immediately afterwards with her favourite toy. Dot usually has a ball to play with on her walk, but Kiki doesn't and apart from an initial roll around they don't seem bothered.
How they look really doesn't worry me anymore and most other dog walkers are actually very impressed with the snood idea. Grass seeds have been a real problem this year and so many people have horror stories to share: grass seed up a dogs sheath , 2 diffferent dogs who have had seeds up their nose  one who had a grass seed stuck in his throat was treated for two weeks for kennel cough before vet sedated him to look deeper in his throat and found the grass seed, he had lost so much weight poor dog; grass seeds in paws, in armpits and ears...
Poor dogs.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Marzi, yes, the horror stories of grass seeds that I am hearing over here too confirm that it is better to be protected than not. I don't care about looks either, I could not give a monkey.

Wow, I didn't know the extend of dotty's damage....I thought it had taken her less time to recover. Poor thing. . It is amazing how much damage a seed can cause. 

Yes, this morning it was easier to put the drops in comparison with yesterday so it will take a few days but hopefully we are recovering.

What a good idea about distracting her when we put the snood. I will certainly do it as otherwise she will remove it in a second. I will post pictures..

Nut


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The scenery is so amazing, it is sad these horrible grass seeds wreck it for dogs. Are they seasonal or ever present? We have nothing like that here, at least not that I have heard of. I think I might be inclined to use a full body suit on Rufus like a scuba diver or a turn of the century swimmer.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A full body suit might be a sensible idea 
I do have a t shirt equafleece dog suit which I used for Kiki last year,as wretched seeds seemed to congrgate in her legpits .. but this year that hasn't happened, yet!

Inzi could do with some shoes - I pick seeds out from between her toes on an almost daily basis 

If the beach wasn't so crowded I would just walk there, but there are too many discarded disposable BBQs, left over picnic rubbish and loaded nappies - people grrrrrr!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

People who leave rubbish behind like that don't deserve access to beautiful beaches and beauty spots, they just ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> A full body suit might be a sensible idea
> I do have a t shirt equafleece dog suit which I used for Kiki last year,as wretched seeds seemed to congrgate in her legpits .. but this year that hasn't happened, yet!
> 
> Inzi could do with some shoes - I pick seeds out from between her toes on an almost daily basis
> ...


This is ridiculous. I bet these people never usually go to the beach, that's disgusting. Makes me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oooh I love an opportunity to rant about litterbugs. 

When we camped with Girl Guides or canoe camp with my extended family I will not leave a site without making every single person bring me ten to fifty pieces of garbage, no matter how tiny. If ten people have no trouble bringing fifty bits of garbage or thirty Brownies bring ten bits of trash each it will give you an idea of how bad the situation is here. People who supposedly love the outdoors and think nothing of flicking off the top of their beer or bread tab or.... it
drives me crazy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Oooh I love an opportunity to rant about litterbugs.
> 
> When we camped with Girl Guides or canoe camp with my extended family I will not leave a site without making every single person bring me ten to fifty pieces of garbage, no matter how tiny. If ten people have no trouble bringing fifty bits of garbage or thirty Brownies bring ten bits of trash each it will give you an idea of how bad the situation is here. People who supposedly love the outdoors and think nothing of flicking off the top of their beer or bread tab or.... it
> drives me crazy!


It drives me mad too!! I even pick up other people dogs poop!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It irritates me as do people who walk their dogs in public places and don't pick up the poop 
Beach rubbish is so irritating and dangerous too much broken glass bottles, bits of BBQ mesh which is sharp, discarded fishing tackle... Public spirited locals meet on Sunday mornings throughout the year and litter pick. In the winter there's loads of trash washed up and in the summer it is day trippers and opportunist campers ...
The council has put two big bins in for the summer season, but apparently people are too lazy to walk from the beach to the bin...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It drives me mad too!! I even pick up other people dogs poop!


So do I, Liz calls me the poo fairy


----------

